

Viaweb was the first level 3 web platform according to the definition given by Andreessen? - drm237
http://lispmeister.com/blog/lisp-news/ning.html
'd like to point out that, as far as I know, Viaweb, an online shop system build by Paul Graham and Robert Morris, was the first level 3 web platform according to the definition given by Andreessen:
======
falsestprophet
Better: Paul Graham invented the internet.

